# Ya-hoo! My spotty little ones!!!!



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey all, i have been waiting for these little bubs to be born and they were 10 day ago.
Mommy or daddy must carry black & white some how because there are 4 babies in this litter of ten that look "moo cow".
6 Are still available, only 2 does left, i am keeping 2 does, 1 other is spoken for and there are 2 available. That's 5 does.
5 Bucks.
Mom is piebald brown/beige and white, dad is albino eyed yellow and white piebald.

Cookie, mother:

















Stride, father:

















Babies at 8 days old:








[imghttp://farm8.staticflickr.com/7013/6513746421_af96e66c78_z.jpg][/img]

































Now with parents (still 8 days old is these pics):

































This is diamond (cuz it looks like there is a diamond on her back):

















I'll try and keep you guys posted, they are 10 day old today (12/14/2011), so i'll post there 10 day pics later.


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

I suck at varieties so please someone correct me if I'm wrong, but if the mother is chocolate piebald (which I'm just guessing at here) and the father an argente piebald the black ought to come from the mother (which then ought to be a/a, right?) and the father should then be A/a? Unless one or both are tan/fox, in which case the babies could be at/at, a/at, a/a depending on what the parents carry, correct?

Tikmio, do you know whether the parents have tanned bellies? Or, even better, if the babies do?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

You shouldn't hold mice hanging by their tails like that, you can damage their spines, just saying.

otherwise, pretty babies


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i like the one where dads in the slay and cookie's laying over her babies "they're mine!" :lol:


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

> You shouldn't hold mice hanging by their tails like that, you can damage their spines, just saying.
> 
> otherwise, pretty babies


My sentiments exactely!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

No holding by the tails?.?..
I have been told it's fine, but you guys probably know more then the people working at Petco, lol.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I was told its fine if you gently grab them by the base of their tail (near the butt) but not to dangle them or hold them from the end of their tail... I try not to do either myself lol... I am so afraid to hurt my guys >.<


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah if i have to i pick them up right at the base but i never hold them there. Just emergencies... like little escapees :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, dangling by the tip of the tail can result in something called degloving, where the skin on the tail pulls off of the bone. :|

That little tiny sleigh is adorable!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love mixed litters with so many different colors and markings. I have no fuzzies right now, so I'm enjoying the heck out of yours.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks, moustress.
Here are the ten day pics:

A few group shots:

















The one that was abandon and died:
"Bolt"









Satins:









































Bucks:









































Does:

















































Few more group shots and a beautiful picture of an agouti self:


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I like that last picture! I wish I could get my mice to sit still long enough to get pictures like that! mine walk in circles like "how do i get down !!!!!" lol


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh sorry it can be hard to get good pics sometimes, I just use macro on my camera with flash and it just captures the moment as if they are perfectly
still. I've got a Canon.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

ooo I will look into that one I want a new camera for the holiday lol


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Ya, it's a good camera easy and simple to use.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Those babies are so CUTE!! :mrgreen:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

The babies are cute.

Not to be a buzz kill, but are you aware that does have difficulty providing full nutrition for more than 5-6 bubs on average? That might be why she abandoned one. She is culling the litter herself. It can also be very hard on the mother's body for her to get pregnant again so soon. Waiting about a month between weaning and the next pregnancy is the usual suggestion.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes I am aware it may me hard on her.
She does not cull, but I culled it down to 2 strong bucks and 3 does, 1 of the does seems a bit smaller but I love her markings...
Now that it's down to five she's doing a lot better with them.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Good to hear she is doing better. I thought you said she had abandoned one, sorry for the confusion on my part. You may already be doing this, but scrambled eggs, meal worms, crickets, egg noodles, and high quality dog food (I use taste of the wild) are all good to use as a supplement to help a nursing or pregnant doe. A little bit each day can really help her and her bubs. Mine sometimes take a short bit to try out something new, but they have eaten everything I listed.

Best Wishes and enjoy the little ones.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

She did abandon one but she did not cull it. I think she was just switching nests and left one behind,
because her nanny was siting on bolts dead body in a nice nest and all the others were with Cookie nursing.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Interesting. Keep a close eye on the nanny to be sure she didn't take the bub for her own and then not be able to feed it. She could have done that or simply noticed the bub and tried to help it out. Nanny are known to do both. One of the nannies I used use to toss the bubs back in the main nest. I've also had them stress mother and cause problems. You just never know.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Ya, i removed nanny just in case.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Quick question, can mice get pregnant while pregnant.
Because she was pregnant from Stride and then to save space i housed her with a different buck (while she was already pregnant),
for 3-4 days and now that shes nursing 5 babies it looks as if she's a bit round.

I'm worried because i know this can happen in rabbits...


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I know they can get pregnant immediately after giving birth but I don't think they can carry two litters simultaneously....


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Like BlackCat said, mice go into season immediately after giving birth, so if she was housed with a buck at that time, she'll be pregnant again. Make sure and give her as much in the way of dietary supplements as you can (mealworms, scrambled egg, puppy chow, etc), and be aware that she'll likely wean the pups early (right at four weeks, if not a smidge earlier). She's got a huge stress on her system, being both nursing and pregnant. You did right to cull down this litter, since she's carrying another at the same time.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I will post pics of her belly, but she was not with the buck after she gave birth, she was with him while already pregnant.
i really hope she's not pregnant. I've had does with other bucks for a few hours to take pictures, but i dont think any got pregnant.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

It could have happened then only takes a second for a buck to get a doe unfortunately never ever put a doe anywhere near a buck unless you want babies...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A day before through a day after throwing her litter she could have conceived if she was with a buck. I'm not sure of the chances of it happening any time outside of those times.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

You probably have lots of pregnant does if you put them all in with the males for a few hours. Keep an eye on the others as well. Hopefully they weren't all in heat.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Ya, i feel horrible...
But i watched the buck and doe together most of the time they were together, and i didn't see anything...
Can it really happen that fast, because i had a buck and a doe for 5-6 days and i thought i saw them mate but no babies.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

it can I have had mice take 3+ mo to produce babies and others who seem to have babies exactly 21 days to the second lol


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok, she was not preg again but I put her with stride after a 1 month or so break and I think she might be prego
again, (planned LOL)!


----------

